# Carrera Gryphon V-Spec Performance Hybrid 08



## blamelouis (12 May 2009)

My brother gave me an old Raleigh Yukon when he emigrated last year but i'm starting to commute to work now (4miles there, 4 miles back) and was considering one of these .

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...151_storeId_10001_partNumber_771451_langId_-1

Anybody any info or experience of these ?
Greatly appreciated !


----------



## johnnyh (12 May 2009)

a friend has one and is very pleased with it. his first use in anger was to take it around the Isle of Wight and it didn't grumble.


----------



## cheadle hulme (12 May 2009)

I've got the 2005 version which was the same price but slightly higher spec (9 speed). Its still running well and has only needed brake blocks, 1 freewheel, chain and a BB over 6000 or so miles.


----------



## blamelouis (12 May 2009)

Cheers lads sounds good !


----------



## Banjo (13 May 2009)

I was tempted to buy thr Gryphon but as a not very fit beginner to cycling I wondered if having only 2 front chainrings would make it hard for me on hills.Its quite high geared for a hybrid bike.

I would still like one for weekend rides but would carry on using my present bike with its triple chainrings for my work commuting which is steep in places.


----------



## Ant (13 May 2009)

Banjo said:


> I was tempted to buy thr Gryphon but as a not very fit beginner to cycling I wondered if having only 2 front chainrings would make it hard for me on hills.Its quite high geared for a hybrid bike.
> 
> I would still like one for weekend rides but would carry on using my present bike with its triple chainrings for my work commuting which is steep in places.



A quick look shows that it's a compact, so it's not too high geared really. Difficult to tell exactly without knowing what's on the rear casette. 

If you're always in the lowest gear on your triple then you may find it a little more of a struggle, but if you're happy enough using a few gears higher then the Gryphon could be OK.


----------



## AlexInWonderland (13 May 2009)

I got one last tuesday, and have done about 80 miles since. Only problem i had was Halfords didnt adjust the gears properly so i got my dad to do them for me. Runs brilliantly now.
Cant comment on quality and stuff as its the first 'proper' bike i have had


----------



## blamelouis (13 May 2009)

Seems positive enough !


----------



## blamelouis (15 May 2009)

Thanks lads for all the advice , think i'l stick with this for now !


----------



## chris667 (17 May 2009)

The Yukon is a classic. It's made of Reynolds 501, not a bad frame at all. The Alesa wheels are pretty good quality as well, much stronger than anything a cheap hybrid will have.
If you want a bit more speed on a road-based commute, fit some slick tyres and you'll fly along.
Nice to see one of those still on the road, they may not be worth pots of money but they're great bikes.


----------



## Ivan Ardon (17 May 2009)

For a four mile commute, I'd stick with what you've already got. You'll have to spend a fair amount to get anything noticably better.


----------



## blamelouis (17 May 2009)

Thanks for the advice.
The thing i like about the frame is it;s really light compared to anything else in my price bracket i've tried !
Must try the slicks.


----------

